# Durchsuchen Button übernimmt Klasse nicht die anderen schon



## stellenureinefrage (6. April 2004)

Kann man dem Durchsuchenbutton keinen Klasse geben oder macht man es bei ihm anders.
Jeder andere Button übernimmt es.

So sehen alle anderen aus:






So ist es beim Durchsuchenbutton:





hat jemand dieses problem schon mal gehabt?


----------



## Amethyst (6. April 2004)

Sollte eigentlich möglich sein, wie wäre es mal statt mit einer Grafik mit dem Code  dazu?

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. April 2004)

Dieser Button lässt sich nicht im Aussehen verändern....durch garnix


----------



## Fabian H (6. April 2004)

Das ist aus Sicherheitsgrünen nicht möglich.
Der Mozilla z.B. lässt gar keine Formatierung zu und zeigt immer einen komplett unformatierten Button an.

Eine Möglichkeit:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials137416.html
Die ist aber nicht wirklich schön...


----------



## undertaker (6. April 2004)

ok danke


----------

